# Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10 oz pics



## Tommy

Pics of the heaver including reel seat measure. This is one of the Prototypes, the new ones have a small "C" (casting) or "S" (spinning) at the end of the logo. 

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2315.jpg

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/...8/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2314.jpg&

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/...8/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2313.jpg&

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/...8/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2312.jpg&

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/...8/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2311.jpg&


----------



## biggestsquid

Tommy,

Pics look great. Where's my rod? I want to show off my new style ---- smoooooth!!!

Cheers,

Biggestsquid

"You fish and then you die ---- or you don't fish and die anyway --- your choice".


----------

